# I'm Back!!!  :: SonRisa Inspired ::



## prsfynestmami (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been having a "makeup block"... I have all this Culturebloom stuff and I didn't know how to use it - so here is my attempt at one of SonRisa's looks.  I thought I'd challenge myself a little.  Let me know if I've still "got it"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














And here is hers for comparison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... Don't get mad Risa I didn't hotlink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I USED:: 
Spring Up, Overgrown, Lovely Lilly, Nocturnelle, Lavender Sky, Violet Pigment (No iris print yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Blacktied and Blacktrack for liner
Lips are Poppy Hop, a little Dubonnet (No Culturebloom lipstick yet), Cranberry liner, and Budding Lustreglass
Face - NC20 Full Coverage Foundation, Invisible Set Powder, Springsheen


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Mar 5, 2006)

That's awesome and fun!

What brush did you use for the fluidline?


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 5, 2006)

yes this is delicious, looks just liek sonrisa cept it has ur own flair!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_That's awesome and fun!

What brush did you use for the fluidline?_

 

I know, Risa is so creative!!
For the fluidline I used the 266 angle brush.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 5, 2006)

That looks AWESOME!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 5, 2006)

your liner is perfect! and i really like those lips on you.


----------



## Insomiac (Mar 5, 2006)

Your liner is PERFECT! amazing!


----------



## MelodyKat (Mar 6, 2006)

You rock! But you knew that already. lol


----------



## Isis (Mar 6, 2006)

You did an amazing job!


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, that looks soooo gorgeous!


----------



## COWTOWNMOM (Mar 6, 2006)

Very creative!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 6, 2006)

you still got it!!! very hott!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 6, 2006)

absolutely stunning! u did a GREAT job!!!


----------



## MissCreoula (Mar 6, 2006)

Love your eyebrows what did u use?TIA


----------



## User34 (Mar 6, 2006)

The lips look great ! You did a very good job girl!


----------



## user4 (Mar 6, 2006)

this look is so much fun!!! i love ur lips... im so jealous!!!


----------



## macluver909 (Mar 6, 2006)

very nice, it looks great


----------



## tricky (Mar 6, 2006)

very well done! i know it sounds weird but your eyes remind me of a tropical fish in these pics (a good thing) cuz of the vibrant colors & the little fishtail! so cute.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 6, 2006)

perfect 



but did you thin out your eyebrows or am i just seeing things?????????


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 6, 2006)

perfect!


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 6, 2006)

It's crazy gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You are sooo talented!


----------



## devin (Mar 6, 2006)

that looks great! it is so vibrant!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 6, 2006)

that looks so good! i love the liner!


----------



## KJam (Mar 6, 2006)

very nice


----------



## metarob (Mar 6, 2006)

The contrast between your lashes and that yellow shade is just incredible!


----------



## drucilla (Mar 6, 2006)

absolut: WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice contrast and a perfect Liner


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 6, 2006)

Ahhh that is beyond gorgeous (both yours and SonRisa's) I love it, vibrant, but nice clean lines, sooooo pretty!! wow


----------



## black_crx (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm glad that you're back.. cause I love your looks!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 6, 2006)

Gorgeous!

Are you sure you and Jude aren't sisters?!?!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 6, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Totally Hot! Hot! Hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Love These Colors On You!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isn't Culture Bloom Amazing! :loveya:


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 6, 2006)

nice...


----------



## RobinG (Mar 6, 2006)

welcome back. I have missed your FOTD's. This is a wonderfull look.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 6, 2006)

You just have a great face for makeup, I especially like the lips


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you ladies (and gents) for the sweet comments!  Makes me want to post more FOTDS!!


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Mar 6, 2006)

beautiful & stunning!  you & sonrisa both did an amazing job.  i'm going to use this technique as inspiration, if you ladies don't mind.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in love with the lips!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 6, 2006)

u hit it!


----------



## sweetpea (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks amazing!  Excellent job!!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 7, 2006)

perfect liner, beautiful !


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow. I really love that! You did an amazing job. I may just have to copy it sometime, haha.


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow girl.. You did a really great job! Beautiful!


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2006)

I have to get budding. i love it


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## bella dee (Mar 7, 2006)

thank god youre back!!! i LOVE LOVE LOVE your fotd's! and it does look like your brows are thinned out a little. well, whatever you did to them they look fantabulouss!


----------



## punkin (Mar 7, 2006)

this is a crazy amazing look! I love it!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_perfect 



but did you thin out your eyebrows or am i just seeing things????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks... no I haven't thinned out the brows.  Maybe it's just the angle of the camera.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Thanks... no I haven't thinned out the brows.  Maybe it's just the angle of the camera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh good...never touch them!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are perfect i love the shape of your brows


----------



## angela (Mar 7, 2006)

i love it! even though you attempted to make it look like risa's you still made it your own. keep posting girl! and p.s. you have to tell us your secret on how you do your eyeliner.. its soo freaking flawless along with the rest of your look!


----------



## DJNina (Mar 9, 2006)

I think you did a great job! I Love it!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 9, 2006)

mami, I love the way you lined your lashes looks caliente!!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sooo BEAUTIFUL and what amazing talent girlie!!!  I'm soo jealous...I'm in love with how your brows look too!


----------

